# Sky auf Sony TV



## derPeter98 (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen 55 Zoll Sony Tv gekauft. Nichts besonderes, nur den genauen TV kenne ich gerade nicht.
Sollte aber auch nicht soo wichtig sein für meine Frage denke ich. Liegt im Preisbereich von ca. 700 Euro.

Wichtig war mir besonders die Twitch App auf dem TV zu haben. Daher habe ich jetzt einen TV mit Android TV als Betriebsystem genommen.
(Ich weiß das ich auch den Fire TV stick hätte nehmen können). Allerdings hat sich jetzt im nachhinein gezeigt, dass der TV nur Sky Ticket und nicht Sky Go oder Sky Q als App hat. Und mit meinem Sky abo kann ich ja glaube ich nicht Sky Ticket nutzen.

Ich sollte doch aber problemlos Sky Go auf meinem PC oder Laptop starten können und per HDMI auf den TV übertragen können oder?
HDMI hat der TV aufjedenfall. Kann ich alternativ auch Sky Go vom Handy über einen Fire TV Stick übertragen bzw über Android TV? ( hatte gelesen, dass man bei Android TV auch Bildschrimübertragung von einem Android Handy machen kann).

Das Hauptproblem bei meiner TV Wahl war, dass es entweder TVs mit Sky wie Samsung gab oder TVs mit Twitch wie LG oder Sony mit Android TV. Aber mit einer Übertragung vom Laptop auf den TV sollte das ja auch gehen. Meine Frage ist dabei auch eig nur ob das zu Qualitätsproblemen kommt durch den deutlich größeren Bildschrim mit 55 Zoll o.ä., also das das Bild sehr unscharf ist. Ich brauche aber keine 8K auflösung beim Fußball gucken^^

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2021)

Ohne Typenbezeichnung des TVs wird das nichts.


----------



## derPeter98 (7. Juni 2021)

Ok ich habe mir leider die Bezeichnung nicht aufgeschrieben und den TV nochnicht abgeholt. Aber laut meines Googleverlauf müsste es der https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200201852_-kd-xh8196-sony.html sein.

Mich würde halt nur interessieren ob ich Sky problemlos vom Laptop / PC mit Sky Go mit HDMI Kabel zum TV verbinden kann und ob das Qualitätsmäßig in Ordnung ist oder ob das vlt bei Sky Go bei einem großen Bildschirm pixelig wird.

Und alternativ ob und wie ich von meinem Handy Sky Go und andere Sachen ohne Kabel auf den TV anzeigen kann


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2021)

derPeter98 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe mir leider die Bezeichnung nicht aufgeschrieben und den TV nochnicht abgeholt. Aber laut meines Googleverlauf müsste es der https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200201852_-kd-xh8196-sony.html sein.


Der hat eigentlich alle nötigen Eingänge.


derPeter98 schrieb:


> Mich würde halt nur interessieren ob ich Sky problemlos vom Laptop / PC mit Sky Go mit HDMI Kabel zum TV verbinden kann


Wie heißt der Laptop?


derPeter98 schrieb:


> und ob das Qualitätsmäßig in Ordnung ist oder ob das vlt bei Sky Go bei einem großen Bildschirm pixelig wird.


Das kommt auf die Kompression (Sky) und Dekompression (TV) an.


derPeter98 schrieb:


> Und alternativ ob und wie ich von meinem Handy Sky Go und andere Sachen ohne Kabel auf den TV anzeigen kann


Per WLAN sollte das gehen.


----------



## taks (10. Juni 2021)

derPeter98 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat sich jetzt im nachhinein gezeigt, dass der TV nur Sky Ticket und nicht Sky Go oder Sky Q als App hat. Und mit meinem Sky abo kann ich ja glaube ich nicht Sky Ticket nutzen.





derPeter98 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe mir leider die Bezeichnung nicht aufgeschrieben und den TV nochnicht abgeholt.



Von wo weisst du denn dass der Fernseher die App nicht hat wenn du den Fernseher noch nicht hast?


----------

